# Nomad and NHLCI



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Does anyone know when or if there will be some progress with the Nomad and NHLCI? That was the reason I bought the Nomad in the first place, and its pretty annoying that the main thing I wanted it for won't work (and according to DirecTV's list of exceptions, NHLCI shouldn't have been a problem. It isn't OTA, PPV, or DOD).


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

OK, if no one knows if there has been any progress, can anyone suggest where I could send an email to seek help (that won't just generate a canned, cut and paste email about how I should try rebooting my DVR and my router)?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

islesfan said:


> OK, if no one knows if there has been any progress, can anyone suggest where I could send an email to seek help (that won't just generate a canned, cut and paste email about how I should try rebooting my DVR and my router)?


What's the message you get when you try to load NHLCI games onto the Nomad?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

islesfan said:


> OK, if no one knows if there has been any progress, can anyone suggest where I could send an email to seek help (that won't just generate a canned, cut and paste email about how I should try rebooting my DVR and my router)?


I am on the phone with them right now. I'll post back if I hear anything.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> What's the message you get when you try to load NHLCI games onto the Nomad?


No message. Just endless-loop transcoding (at least in my situation.). NBC, NHBSN, NHLN and my RSNs transcode OK. CI channels don't.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Just got off the phone with DirecTV. 

What the CSR told me (and "I've confirmed this with my Supervisor"), NHLCI is a paid sports package and therefore is considered PPV and therefore you can't transcode those channels and put on a nomad device.

One of the main reason I got my nomad was because I do a lot of traveling, but even when I'm not, my favorite team is stuck in the West and many of their games are to late for me to watch (Red Wings). Plus last spring I spent around five weeks on the phone with Case Management trying to resolve this (they had me trying different DVRs in my house, SD and HD, RSNs, RSNs that were 'open' because the game was on CI and even a different router. When we finished that, they told me that the nomad was treating CI as PPV, but that wasn't right and they were going to correct that before next season (by this time, the playoffs had started so there wasn't any CI channels to test). 

If their information is correct tonight and CI is blocked from the nomad, then the nomad page and documents should expand on their definition of PPV to include sports packages. 

But I'm not sure I got the correct answer tonight.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh;3180540 said:


> Just got off the phone with DirecTV.
> 
> What the CSR told me (and "I've confirmed this with my Supervisor"), NHLCI is a paid sports package and therefore is considered PPV and therefore you can't transcode those channels and put on a nomad device.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I'm gonna try & record NBALP and see if that's the case...


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I thought I read where someone has recorded a LP game and I mentioned that to the CSR. "Each of the leagues sets different policies for how their games can and cannot be used."


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds like CSR crap to me. I'm pretty pissed that nowhere in their information does it say you can't use the Nomad for NHLCI, or I wouldn't have bought one! It also won't stream NHLCI while at home. It gives me an error that the DVR is already in use (but I can stream anything else I want to at the time, just not NHLCI). Besides, if what the CSR said were correct, wouldn't that mean you couldn't use the Nomad with HBO?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

islesfan said:


> It also won't stream NHLCI while at home. It gives me an error that the DVR is already in use (but I can stream anything else I want to at the time, just not NHLCI).


I hadn't tried that until you just brought it up. I can watch some of the CI games via Nomad's new "Watch Now" button, but others popup with an error "Unable to Stream. Your HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming" (but it isn't).



islesfan said:


> Besides, if what the CSR said were correct, wouldn't that mean you couldn't use the Nomad with HBO?


HBO is listed as a Premium subscription, not a PPV.



islesfan said:


> Sounds like CSR crap to me.


That is why I sent an email to Ellen's office this weekend -- to get the definitive answer. They called me today and are checking with engineers to get the correct answer. I'll post back as soon as I hear something.

Hockey was the primary reason I bought my nomad. So I too am not going to be happy if CI is now defined as PPV.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

trh said:


> I hadn't tried that until you just brought it up. I can watch some of the CI games via Nomad's new "Watch Now" button, but others popup with an error "Unable to Stream. Your HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming" (but it isn't).
> 
> HBO is listed as a Premium subscription, not a PPV.
> 
> ...


I appreciate you checking into this. Maybe HBO wasn't the best comparison, but does this also mean that people who subscribe to sports pack, where you get all the RSNs except when the big four are playing, would also not function with Nomad? Only your local RSN will work for Nomad? This would be a pretty big omission from the advertising for the Nomad. I can't imagine that we're the only two people who got a Nomad to watch sports!


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

Would the Big 10 network and Fox Sports channels be available on the Nomad?

When I get kicked off the TV because the wife is watch a show like "the bachelor" I would like to stream a Tiger baseball game on FSD or a big ten game on the Big 10 network on occasion. 

If not possible, this would be a deal killer.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Show your wife how she can watch 'The Bachelor' on the iPad! Mine has really enjoyed streaming her favorite shows since the last update.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Show your wife how she can watch 'The Bachelor' on the iPad! Mine has really enjoyed streaming her favorite shows since the last update.


Not going to happen in my household. :nono:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I sent an email to Ellen's office last week. They called shortly after I sent it to talk with me and said they'd get back after they research the issue (basically -- the nomad won't transcode NHL CI games. Is that the design or is there a software fix in progress?)

I received a phonecall this afternoon from DirecTV. 

NHLCI channels are considered PPV and you will not be able to transcode them and transfer them to a nomad device. You can transfer NBC, NHLN, NBCSN and RSNs hockey games that you receive, but not any of the out-of market games.

When I asked about other sports packages (NBA, MLB and NFL), I was told that those are also considered PPV and people can't transcode them also.

The rep also stated he has submitted paperwork to update the nomad documentation, the nomad web pages and training materials for CSRs so they know this.

Obviously not the answer I wanted to hear, especially since the main reason I bought my nomad was to record CI games. I was polite with the rep, but I told him that I wasn't happy. 

I'm OK with paying $60 for this season, but I won't be paying $170 in the future w/o the ability to take some of the games with me while I travel.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

trh;3187424 said:


> I sent an email to Ellen's office last week. They called shortly after I sent it to talk with me and said they'd get back after they research the issue (basically -- the nomad won't transcode NHL CI games. Is that the design or is there a software fix in progress?)
> 
> I received a phonecall this afternoon from DirecTV.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. Too bad the Nomad clients can't read the PPV flag and indicate that it can't/won't transcode it.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

trh said:


> I sent an email to Ellen's office last week. They called shortly after I sent it to talk with me and said they'd get back after they research the issue (basically -- the nomad won't transcode NHL CI games. Is that the design or is there a software fix in progress?)
> 
> I received a phonecall this afternoon from DirecTV.
> 
> ...


The only sports package I buy is Sunday ticket. No reason for me to take a day+ old football game on the road. I can stream it with my PC or ipad with the ST software. So I am fine there.

What about the Fox Sports channels? Like the Big10 network or Fox Sports Detroit. Are those considered PPV? If so, the Nomad would be no good to me as those are what I would stream most frequently. No way can I get dibs on the TV to watch a meaningless Big 10 basketball game when "The Good Wife" is on.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

trh said:


> I sent an email to Ellen's office last week. They called shortly after I sent it to talk with me and said they'd get back after they research the issue (basically -- the nomad won't transcode NHL CI games. Is that the design or is there a software fix in progress?)
> 
> I received a phonecall this afternoon from DirecTV.
> 
> ...


That's flat-out ridiculous! NHLCI isn't PPV in any sense of the word. I do not pay per showing. The games do not expire on my DVR. It is no different from any other premium subscription. I'm glad you got an answer, but the answer is total BS! :nono:

Typical DirecTV. You've already paid us, so we don't care if you're happy or not.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You're right, CI isn't PPV, but the nomad treats CI out of market games like PPV and VOD in that it won't transcode the games.

I suspect that in the future, we'll see out of market sports packages on the list of things the nomad can't transfer to a device.

But this should have been listed before they ever released the nomad for sale.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

But...but DRM is for the customer and to make their experience better!!!!

This is what pushes people away from a company's product or service. Frustration. The clear lack of the "rules" of the DRM and the ability of a company to change the DRM rules anytime in the future to the detriment of the user.


----------



## infounlim (Mar 5, 2009)

Have you tried recording the games directly on the RSN with no buffer? Most games should be available to watch directly on the RSN rather then the CI channel (except for Canadian home feeds and Philly home feed). I would think the portion of the recording that is blacked out confuses the Nomad. The CI channels also have many extra hours of time slotted to each game that probably causes a problem. I would think if you recorded directly on the RSN and had it start on time (or even a minute late) so none of the "black out screen" recorded it would work. Ill try with mine tonight.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

infounlim said:


> Have you tried recording the games directly on the RSN with no buffer? Most games should be available to watch directly on the RSN rather then the CI channel (except for Canadian home feeds and Philly home feed). I would think the portion of the recording that is blacked out confuses the Nomad. The CI channels also have many extra hours of time slotted to each game that probably causes a problem. I would think if you recorded directly on the RSN and had it start on time (or even a minute late) so none of the "black out screen" recorded it would work. Ill try with mine tonight.


Yes. And I've even tried just 30 and 10 minutes in the middle if an RSN broadcast and it didn't work (on RSNs that are opened during a CI broadcast. I can record and transfer games from my RSNs without any problems). But if you get different results, let us know.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

infounlim said:


> Have you tried recording the games directly on the RSN with no buffer? Most games should be available to watch directly on the RSN rather then the CI channel (except for Canadian home feeds and Philly home feed). I would think the portion of the recording that is blacked out confuses the Nomad. The CI channels also have many extra hours of time slotted to each game that probably causes a problem. I would think if you recorded directly on the RSN and had it start on time (or even a minute late) so none of the "black out screen" recorded it would work. Ill try with mine tonight.


I tried that already, and all you get is an endless "preparing to transfer" loop. It will show 2 hours remaining, then 1 hour remaining, then 2 hours remaining, and so on... It never finishes. As a bit of a hint, I've tried streaming a recording from MSG+ on NHLCI while it was still recording, and it gives me an error that the DVR is busy, which of course it isn't.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

trh said:


> You're right, CI isn't PPV, but the nomad treats CI out of market games like PPV and VOD in that it won't transcode the games.
> 
> I suspect that in the future, we'll see out of market sports packages on the list of things the nomad can't transfer to a device.
> 
> But this should have been listed before they ever released the nomad for sale.


Wouldn't it be better if, in the future, they released a Nomad update so it stopped treating NHLCI as PPV, when it clearly isn't?!?


----------



## infounlim (Mar 5, 2009)

Good to know. I guess this is just another reason to switch to Game Center.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

islesfan said:


> Wouldn't it be better if, in the future, they released a Nomad update so it stopped treating NHLCI as PPV, when it clearly isn't?!?


that would be nice, but they aren't.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

infounlim said:


> Good to know. I guess this is just another reason to switch to Game Center.


Looks like it! Unfortunately, Nomad was a far more elegant solution. For one thing, there's no Sprint coverage at work, and nearly all video (including NHLGCL) is blocked there on the WiFi. I could suffer through Verizon speed assuming that first they haven't turned off roaming data this month, and second, that I can watch hockey in 1/8 FPS.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

Special Ed said:


> The only sports package I buy is Sunday ticket. No reason for me to take a day+ old football game on the road. I can stream it with my PC or ipad with the ST software. So I am fine there.
> 
> What about the Fox Sports channels? Like the Big10 network or Fox Sports Detroit. Are those considered PPV? If so, the Nomad would be no good to me as those are what I would stream most frequently.  No way can I get dibs on the TV to watch a meaningless Big 10 basketball game when "The Good Wife" is on.


Seems like mostly Hockey fans here. What about Football and Baseball packages? They must be tagged as PPV? But it doesn't really matter because I can stream them on my PC with a Directv login.

I am more concerned with the Big 10 network and the Fox sports package because I would stream them at home and streaming is not offered on the Directv site for those channels.

So I really would like to know if those channels are also considered PPV?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Special Ed said:


> Seems like mostly Hockey fans here.


Maybe because of the thread topic?


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

trh said:


> Maybe because of the thread topic?


True. But someone here with Nomad may also watch the Fox Sports Channels and have an answer.


----------

